# Passenger (me) needs advice from drivers



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week. 

First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that. 

Anyway, here's my touble....There's a driver who lives across the street from me, and according to Uber is 3 minutes away (which technically he is). 

The problem I have is that it takes him upwards of 15 minutes to actually leave his house. Now, I know this obviously because we (pax) see your car's live GPS, and it's pretty easy to identify when somoene is at their home if the car icon is sitting still in a residential neighborhood. Especially if it's at the same location everyday you see their car in the app. 

Anyway, so first time I got matched to him, it was about 12 minutes before I see the car start to move and come towards me. I was a bit annoyed, but he ended up being really nice and we had great conversation, etc. I gave him 5 stars. 

Fast forward to this morning, and I notice it's him I'm gonna get, I request it anyway hoping for the best, and sure enough, 5 minutes, 10 minutes, 15 minutes goes by and he still hasn't left. I cancel the trip. 

I then re-request hoping it'd go to someone else but sure enough, he picks it up! And sure enough, car doesn't move!! I wait another 5 minutes, see it's still not moving, and cancel again. 

I then call Yellow Cab and get a taxi. 

My question is, what should I do? Should I contact Uber? I *really* don't want him getting in trouble (I feel really bad), but on the same token, I don't wanna be matched with him anymore. It's really not fair that he picks up these requests and doesn't leave his house, meanwhile there's other cars just a bit further away who are actively driving and could have got to me 15 minutes earlier than him. 

Just curious what you drivers suggest and if what he's doing is really crummy, or if that's normal for a lot of drivers. Honestly, here in Broward County, there's not a LOT of riders still, so it's a bit saturated, and I can completely understand if drivers regularly leave their phone on while at their house, but in my opinion, if you're giong to do that, you should at least make sure you're ready to leave within a couple minutes.

Am I being too hard on him? Should I be requesting the ride much earlier if I see he's the only one available and just try to make up for the difference in time? Sorry for the rant, just wanted to get it off my chest and see what you guys think. Thanks in advance!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

When I'm home waiting for a ride. As s driver. I have my shoes on. Keys in my pockets ready to go. You could ask him to turn off his phone when he is not ready. And if no change I would contact uber.


----------



## LiveTheDream (Aug 15, 2014)

It sounds like that driver is just lazy and I understand why you're frustrated. He shouldn't be driving for Uber. If he's accepting rides from home, he should be on the way to pick you up within about 2 minutes or less.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, you're in a really tough spot. Like the last post, if i'm showing online i'm ready to walk out the door. The fact that he's taking his time is not your fault and shouldn't be your problem either. However, if he's your friendly neighborhood driver you could run into him often.
I would always prefer someone talk to me first and give me the chance to figure something out before calling the office. Maybe you could ask him not to accept the request when your address shows up. If he still does and he still takes a long time even after you spoke to him about the situation then I think that's when a slightly lower star rating is appropriate.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Next time you request a ride call him right away and tell him if he can't be at you request location in the the time that the uber app show, you would have to cancel and it would be nice of him to stay loged off for a few minutes so you can be matched with a driver ready to work right away. 
If he doesn't comply.... report him to uber.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I would love to have riders like you. 
What I would do is move your location pin closer to the other closest car then call them right away and tell them your actual location. 
Other option is give the lazy bump the 3 stars then send a feedback to uber and explain the situation. Good luck!


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a bit worried thinking that you were talking about me. 

Sometimes my first ride of the day can start out a bit slow; if I still have a booster seat in place. Other than that, I am usually out the door within s minute.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd report him to Uber. You're just asking him to do his job, and if he can't do it well, Uber should know about it. I think most of us here take pride in what we're doing and wouldn't think of doing this to any passengers. The quicker you get him out, the quicker you get into a better situation. He won't know it was you as the reason he will be deactivated.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week.
> 
> First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that.
> 
> ...


I think that you should give the driver a chance. Explain the situation. If the behavior doesn't change, rate him low and get Uber involved.

I do sit at my house once in a while, but I am out the door in 2 to 3 minutes max. I don't think it's fair for this person to sit for 10 to 15 minutes before moving or even reaching out to you to explain the delay.

Let us know what happens...


----------



## BigJoe (Nov 21, 2014)

Can't you tell uber about this and they won't pair you up with him anymore


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

As a top Uber Driver - I assure you, the best drivers turn off their app, if they aren't ready to drop everything and get you. Only the best service will survive in the long run, and the top drivers live by that code. Love your conscientiousness. Uber on!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't listen to the crowd telling you to have a heart to heart with the driver, etc etc. The driver doesn't value your time. Take it directly to Uber and have them sort it out. This isn't a one-off experience, he's being a regular ass.

If you confront him and he doesn't stop this nonsense and THEN you go to Uber, he will have no doubt you reported him. It's not worth going out of your way to try and help this guy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Roastedbagel You've gotten rides from this UberX driver who lives in your neighborhood. He okay in your book, except for the fact that he's slow in rolling out of the driveway.
Next time you need a ride, just text or call him before you request a ride. Let him know that you are going to be heading out in a few minutes, and either he should go offline or be ready to roll.

I'm assuming that you have already have his Uber assigned Twilio phone number. If you don't have the number, just order him once more and save it as "UberX Neighbor".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

just drive said:


> When I'm home waiting for a ride. As s driver. I have my shoes on. Keys in my pockets ready to go. You could ask him to turn off his phone when he is not ready. And if no change I would contact uber.


Really, lol, so you also sleep with your pants and shows on, and keys in pocket, wow, uber really got you by the short hairs.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I would say it's not your problem. 3 Star him and make a comment in the app or email support on your receipt of the issue and they will re-train the driver on how to use the app. We are all trained that when we are online we are ready to roll. There should be no excused of you waiting or trying to accommodate the driver.

As a rider of myself I waited 10 min for a driver to roll on what was a 3 min pickup. He got 4 stars from me and I refreshed his memory on the procedures. His excuse was it was a real good part of the hockey game on. I don't see his car online in our neighborhood anymore. I think he got the point if not from me but from others.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

I try to make a point of cleaning the inside of the car and gassing up the night beforehand so I'm ready to hit the road.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> I try to make a point of cleaning the inside of the car and gassing up the night beforehand so I'm ready to hit the road.


Really, lol. My car is washed and vacuumed every night before I go in the house, and also vacuumed in between trips.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I would say it's not your problem. 3 Star him and make a comment in the app or email support on your receipt of the issue and they will re-train the driver on how to use the app. We are all trained that when we are online we are ready to roll. There should be no excused of you waiting or trying to accommodate the driver.
> 
> As a rider of myself I waited 10 min for a driver to roll on what was a 3 min pickup. He got 4 stars from me and I refreshed his memory on the procedures. His excuse was it was a real good part of the hockey game on. I don't see his car online in our neighborhood anymore. I think he got the point if not from me but from others.


Hey! Cut a Canuk hockey fan driver some slack! What's wrong with you...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Here are some solutions the Kool-Aid drinkers will not even suggest. 

1) Order your Uber 20 minutes before you need it. If he shows up before you're ready make him wait.

2) Next time you get this guy, let him know your situation. Maybe get his direct number so you can call him way ahead of time to let him know you need a ride and, wow!, make an appointment?

Use a little Ju Jitsu and turn this situation around to your benefit. Because this driver is so near to you, you actually have a private driver.

Because of bonus terms he may have been driving for 10 or 12 hours and trying to get some rest but still leave the app on to accumulate hour, and maybe it takes him a while to saddle up. Or maybe he's lazy?

There are a lot of good and bad reasons it's taking so long. But please don't ding this guy for a job that pays him less than $12/hr and and taking on a ton of risk to give you a very cheap ride wherever you want to go.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If the app says 5 minutes and the driver shows up in 20 you have a reason to *****.

Uber is built around great service, not great pay, or good tips, but we all know we must get to the ping in the fastest time possible.

The driver should beat the estimate by a minute or more in most cases.

No kool aid, just the facts. Drivers who are at home watching a movie, playing video games or building a model airplane need to be out the door in 10 seconds or less. Simple.

Or just use Lyft if your local Uber driver is a dick.


----------



## Jay Murch (Nov 3, 2014)

This happens to me ALL THE TIME! It's so frustrating. And I'm a driver! Sometimes I'm in a rush, out to meet someone for the night, and would prefer not to drive (so I can drink). If it says that the closest car SHOULD take 10 minutes to get to me then I'll wait, but many times it's 5-10 minutes before the guy even leaves his house! 

No offense but it's usually the older drivers...

And next time it happens I'll be late, and I WILL rate 1 star. Because I'm a driver and I don't do that sh*t to people.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Problem is that the estimates given for arrival is usually way off ( not taking traffic into account).

Granted, 3x the estimate is probably too long.


----------



## Jay Murch (Nov 3, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Problem is that the estimates given for arrival is usually way off ( not taking traffic into account).
> 
> Granted, 3x the estimate is probably too long.


This is true, I understand. Trust me, I'm a pretty patient guy. However, I live in the same general suburban area and so I know the traffic patterns quite well.

I greatly doubt that for some reason there's bumber to bumber rush hour traffic in the suburban housing complex the guys been sitting at for 10 minutes.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

What is making me look sideways at this thread is how divided drivers are. Some are saying to give the driver a chance & some are saying get Uber involved, screw the driver. What's even more crazy is that no single person is either right or wrong.

What this does say in glaring, flashing lights is that drivers & riders are all over the place on what a "service" is, or the avenue to rectify an issue when it comes up when providing a service.

My downfall as a manager of people in the past has always been to give a person a second chance. Some people look at that as a weakness. I always looked at that as a strength and the ability to see not everything is black and white, good or bad.

I just hope the OP comes back and lets us know how the situation worked out.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Try Lyft, use promo code Removed for a free $10 credit


LOL, can't say i'm shocked by your advice to try lift but i'm a little sup


DjTim said:


> What is making me look sideways at this thread is how divided drivers are. Some are saying to give the driver a chance & some are saying get Uber involved, screw the driver. What's even more crazy is that no single person is either right or wrong.
> 
> What this does say in glaring, flashing lights is that drivers & riders are all over the place on what a "service" is, or the avenue to rectify an issue when it comes up when providing a service.
> 
> ...


I feel like we're pretty much saying the same thing. I don't think it's a downfall as a manager to look at things objectively. If this world was black and white it would be a pretty boring and vanilla place to live.
I'm also pretty sure when you were a manager you didn't need other employees or customers for that matter, telling you that one of your workers wasn't cutting it. I'm sure if you were any kind of manager you could see that for yourself.
I still stand by this, put the driver on notice and not in a confrontational way. Then use the rating system for what is was meant for, which is to let someone know their service aren't up to par. The driver won't know where it came from because if he practices that type of behavior and sure this driver is not the only one affected by it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

I found that the time uber suggested it would take me to get to a rider was often a bit too optimistic, in many cases adding 5 to 10 minutes to the arival time would be more accurate. However if they are only a couple blocks away it shouldnt take too long.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

This really pisses me off that your driver did this to you not once, but twice. Honestly, this makes the rest of us look bad.

Plus, you having to cancel twice on your own cost you the $5 cancellation fee.

I'd report him to Uber.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Interesting concept I should try that... get a ping at home and think to myself "meh, guess I'll take a shower and go pick this asshole up"

Maybe try Lyft?



LAuberX said:


> No kool aid, just the facts. Drivers who are at home... need to be out the door in 10 seconds or less. Simple.


Damn, don't even have time to wipe my ass!


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

I will never again feel guilty about the minute or two it takes me to grab my purse and book I'm reading (in case I wanna hang out where I end up between rides), lock my door behind me, get situated in my car and get it going. Anything more than about two minutes sitting at their house seems unreasonable to me.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I try not to sit at home, but if it's going to be hours between rides sometimes it just makes more sense. Either way, shoes on, jacket on, keys out and ready to lock the door, driver should be out and in his car in less than a minute.

Don't rate him 5 stars for service that bad, he should be able to soak a little ratings drop if he isn't terrible all the time. Tell him the issue, and if he doesn't clean up his act tell Uber.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL, can't say i'm shocked by your advice to try lift but i'm a little sup
> 
> I feel like we're pretty much saying the same thing. I don't think it's a downfall as a manager to look at things objectively. If this world was black and white it would be a pretty boring and vanilla place to live.
> I'm also pretty sure when you were a manager you didn't need other employees or customers for that matter, telling you that one of your workers wasn't cutting it. I'm sure if you were any kind of manager you could see that for yourself.
> I still stand by this, put the driver on notice and not in a confrontational way. Then use the rating system for what is was meant for, which is to let someone know their service aren't up to par. The driver won't know where it came from because if he practices that type of behavior and sure this driver is not the only one affected by it.


I drove uber for a while, but they deactivated me due to acceptance rate under 85%, which is blatantly against their contract terms (the contract states explicitly that a driver is under no obligation to accept any request). I have filed for arbitration against Uber because of this. My advice: read the contract and don't put up with Uber's crap. I got a couple of text messages from the local office about my acceptance rating, so I replied back to the texts to read the contract and eat a dick. Next thing I know, they deactivated my account saying it was due to customer complaints, but my rating was 4.75, well above their threshold, and they sent me an email stating that it was my 30 day notice the same day that they deactivated my account, which is also against the contract. The contract says it may be voided for 4 specific reasons: 1) mutual written consent 2) for any cause with 30 day notice (meaning they must give you 30 days notice before deactivation), 3) extraordinary customer complaint with 7 day notice 4) material breach of contract. Uber was the party that breached the contract, twice.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> This really pisses me off that your driver did this to you not once, but twice. Honestly, this makes the rest of us look bad.
> 
> Plus, you having to cancel twice on your own cost you the $5 cancellation fee.
> 
> I'd report him to Uber.


It only charges if the driver is on pace to arrive within 5 minutes of the original ETA and 5 minutes after the original request, so if the ETA is 3 minutes and the driver does't respond within 8, no charge to the pax. The charge window in his case is pretty small, only 3 minutes.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Problem is that the estimates given for arrival is usually way off ( not taking traffic into account)


I agree with this 100%....but "sittin still" at the ping location??......


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I agree


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I drove uber for a while, but they deactivated me due to acceptance rate under 85%, which is blatantly against their contract terms (the contract states explicitly that a driver is under no obligation to accept any request). I have filed for arbitration against Uber because of this. My advice: read the contract and don't put up with Uber's crap. I got a couple of text messages from the local office about my acceptance rating, so I replied back to the texts to read the contract and eat a dick. Next thing I know, they deactivated my account saying it was due to customer complaints, but my rating was 4.75, well above their threshold, and they sent me an email stating that it was my 30 day notice the same day that they deactivated my account, which is also against the contract. The contract says it may be voided for 4 specific reasons: 1) mutual written consent 2) for any cause with 30 day notice (meaning they must give you 30 days notice before deactivation), 3) extraordinary customer complaint with 7 day notice 4) material breach of contract. Uber was the party that breached the contract, twice.


I think many of us would be interested in how your arbitration hearing goes.

Good luck and please report back.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Jay Murch said:


> This happens to me ALL THE TIME! It's so frustrating. And I'm a driver! Sometimes I'm in a rush, out to meet someone for the night, and would prefer not to drive (so I can drink). If it says that the closest car SHOULD take 10 minutes to get to me then I'll wait, but many times it's 5-10 minutes before the guy even leaves his house!
> 
> No offense but it's usually the older drivers...
> 
> And next time it happens I'll be late, and I WILL rate 1 star. Because I'm a driver and I don't do that sh*t to people.


This is why I hate RS drivers as paxs


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Jay Murch said:


> This happens to me ALL THE TIME! It's so frustrating. And I'm a driver! Sometimes I'm in a rush, out to meet someone for the night, and would prefer not to drive (so I can drink). If it says that the closest car SHOULD take 10 minutes to get to me then I'll wait, but many times it's 5-10 minutes before the guy even leaves his house!
> 
> No offense but it's usually the older drivers...
> 
> And next time it happens I'll be late, and I WILL rate 1 star. Because I'm a driver and I don't do that sh*t to people.


NEVER, ever rate a fellow driver one star. For ****'s sake, man. You don't even know his circumstances, and I have to wonder how many trips you even have, to think the app car tracking is accurate enough to take a dump on the poor guy's rating over.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Did he pick you up? Did he drop you off? WTF else do you want for $1.20 a mile? If want someone to pick you up sooner, move to the ****ing city. You hustle because there's other hustlers nearby. He's the only game in town. If you don't like it, ****ing walk. 

OMG, it took 15 minutes to get picked up. What a ****ing crime against humanity. I want this guy fired and his wife and kids raped.

Grow the **** up.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been trying to get picked up for a food run for about 2 hours now  

I guess I'm the only Uber Lyfter in this area lol

I don't want to drive drunk to Jack in the Box goddammit


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> I've been trying to get picked up for a food run for about 2 hours now
> 
> I guess I'm the only Uber Lyfter in this area lol
> 
> I don't want to drive drunk to Jack in the Box goddammit


Try grubhub or eat24. Kind of pricy, but they deliver to you and probably at less of a markup than paying for a Lyft or Uber would be.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

That driver is just being lazy plain and simple. He doesn't care. He's doing it on purpose. As a driver you should be in or outside of your vehicle when your phone is on not in your house making a sandwich. He makes all of us drivers look bad.report him.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Tell him you'll only tip next time if he is punctual


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Try grubhub or eat24. Kind of pricy, but they deliver to you and probably at less of a markup than paying for a Lyft or Uber would be.


Yeah Jack in the Box isn't on their list... Oh well, guess I'll have to conjure up some drunken food from the fridge... or order a pizza... mmmm a delivery job that tips. Why don't I just work for Papa Johns?


----------



## Jay Murch (Nov 3, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> That driver is just being lazy plain and simple. He doesn't care. He's doing it on purpose. As a driver you should be in or outside of your vehicle when your phone is on not in your house making a sandwich. He makes all of us drivers look bad.report him.


Completely agree. When i pick up pax in my neighborhood they complain about the same issue. I tell them that I will always be in or next to my car if I'm online.

Maybe there should be a setting called 'Sunday' drivers.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree with everyone, he is being lazy. When I log on at home, Im all ready to step out it takes me less than a minute to get in the car and start driving once I accept a request.

To answer your question, let Uber know so they dont match you again and if they still do take the ride give him a two stars or call him if he does not get to you in five minutes.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Report him. 

As it will be very easy and justifiable for Uber to add a feature to their app, where you will be unable to log on, within a 100m (or whatever) radius of your home, to stop drivers dithering about at home when a request comes in.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

When I wanna make sure I dont see a stupid face anymore, I just give them 1 star. Works for me .. should also work for you.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week.
> 
> First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that.
> 
> ...


I would share your honest concerns with the driver. You seem like a decent, reasonable person. Be forthcoming the next time he drives


Roastedbagel said:


> Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week.
> 
> First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that.
> 
> ...


Perhaps take a drive with him and tell him your concerns / complaint. You seem like a reasonable, decent person. Maybe try having a heart to heart with the driver and you might be able to work things out. If that doesn't work, go to plan "B".


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

osii said:


> Did he pick you up? Did he drop you off? WTF else do you want for $1.20 a mile? If want someone to pick you up sooner, move to the ****ing city. You hustle because there's other hustlers nearby. He's the only game in town. If you don't like it, ****ing walk.
> 
> OMG, it took 15 minutes to get picked up. What a ****ing crime against humanity. I want this guy fired and his wife and kids raped.
> 
> Grow the **** up.


As I selectively pick through your response here, I see what you're saying, and agree with you somewhat. If he's the only guy around, is waiting 15 minutes for the guy to get his lazy butt out the door really worse than not having a ride at all? Sometimes you just don't have much to work with, so you gotta go with what you've got.

How you chose to express your opinion, however, encourages anyone reading to disregard whatever you have to say because you come off as a disgruntled jerk. I'm actually embarrassed for you. Not sure who's in more need of growing up.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week.
> 
> First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that.
> 
> ...


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

Do the request 15 minutes before u need him or make him wait next time


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

osii said:


> Did he pick you up? Did he drop you off? WTF else do you want for $1.20 a mile? If want someone to pick you up sooner, move to the ****ing city. You hustle because there's other hustlers nearby. He's the only game in town. If you don't like it, ****ing walk.
> 
> OMG, it took 15 minutes to get picked up. What a ****ing crime against humanity. I want this guy fired and his wife and kids raped.
> 
> Grow the **** up.


from one disgruntled jerk to another, REALLY? did you even read op's post? He uses uber alot, see's there is quite the slow down in business, and points out that he called the local ab instead. People like you would rather people just not use uber i see.

now yo get on topic, i would talk to him, next time you get him as driver, call him up, tell him to shut the porn off, pull up his trousers, wash his hands and get out and pick you up. If he is gonna be jerking around at home, shut the uber phone off, or be ready to actually work.


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey all, sorry for the late update 

So, I was pretty annoyed at the situation, and didnt feel like risking being late again the next morning, so I contacted Uber about the situation and asked if i could simply be unmatched from him and they said no.

So I said ill have to get him again and rate 3 stars so the system does it automatically, and they replied saying theyll follow up with him to address the issue. I made it clear i dont want him being deactivated and i really just want him to be talked to.

Also, to the people telling me not to complain if hes the only guy around, re-read what i wrote. There's always about 3-5 other drivers in the area all within 5 minutes from me, that could be getting the call and actually be arriving at my location within that time if he wasn't taking the calls. That's what makes me angry about it, the guy doesn't respect my time and that's not cool. 

So, I'll know Monday morning what happens and if he's there or not when I go to use the app. I'll post update. If I get him again, I'll just wait it out so I can get him and rate him a 3. 

I might do what others have said and open it up 15 minutes earlier and if he's there I'll do the ping and if he just so happens to leave his house on time hell have to wait. I seriously doubt that will be the case seeing that I've witnessed him do it 3+ times.


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

osii said:


> Did he pick you up? Did he drop you off? WTF else do you want for $1.20 a mile? If want someone to pick you up sooner, move to the ****ing city. You hustle because there's other hustlers nearby. He's the only game in town. If you don't like it, ****ing walk.
> 
> OMG, it took 15 minutes to get picked up. What a ****ing crime against humanity. I want this guy fired and his wife and kids raped.
> 
> Grow the **** up.


Something tells me you're the idiot driver.


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

cheerose said:


> I got a bit worried thinking that you were talking about me.
> 
> Sometimes my first ride of the day can start out a bit slow; if I still have a booster seat in place. Other than that, I am usually out the door within s minute.


Speed up or get offline! They s


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

cheerose said:


> I got a bit worried thinking that you were talking about me.
> 
> Sometimes my first ride of the day can start out a bit slow; if I still have a booster seat in place. Other than that, I am usually out the door within s minute.


Do you drive the prius? If so, you definitely live next to me and I've ridden with you in the past. You are NOT the problem driver but he's about 1 minute away from you and if you're not online, it goes to him


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Give your business to ones who work hard to deserve it. Drop the address near other drivers. As soon as they accept, tell them immediately that you want them to your actual address. Explain to them why you did so. If I work hard my b*** off, I want to be matched with riders like you. You don't have to tell the driver to correct himself. He has to figure it out. This thing he is violating is one if the only 2 rules we Uber drivers have to follow. Other rule? I don't know what it was!


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Give your business to ones who work hard to deserve it. Drop the address near other drivers. As soon as they accept, tell them immediately that you want them to your actual address. Explain to them why you did so. If I work hard my b*** off, I want to be matched with riders like you. You don't have to tell the driver to correct himself. He has to figure it out. This thing he is violating is one if the only 2 rules we Uber drivers have to follow. Other rule? I don't know what it was!


I actually like this approach and someone else mentioned it as well. Ill give it a shot cause like you said and despite what some have suggested while trying to be helpful, frankly I dont WANT to have to be the one to "correct" him. It will make future rides awkward and honestly its not my place to have that talk.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Do you drive the prius? If so, you definitely live next to me and I've ridden with you in the past. You are NOT the problem driver but he's about 1 minute away from you and if you're not online, it goes to him


Nope - I'm the crazy guy with the Tesla


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Nope - I'm the crazy guy with the Tesla


Bummer, Id love to ride in a Tesla!


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Better your chances by requesting a Select ride during a weekday


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

I was commuting into Miami for a few weeks, it was over a year ago. Most mornings I'd see a Tesla in traffic, and lots of afternoons I'd see it heading north on a rollback. :^) 

Beautiful car, larger than I imagined, but obviously had an issue, or maybe he left the lights on.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Something tells me you're the idiot driver.


Something tells me that you're high-maintenance.

See you next Tuesday...


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

3 stars or less you will NEVER see him again! I wish you luck!


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Something tells me that you're high-maintenance.
> 
> See you next Tuesday...


Me wanting to get to work on time = High maintenance

Right...


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Me wanting to get to work on time = High maintenance
> 
> Right...


Isn't it great when people agree?

How about being responsible. You ***** about him being late, yet you keep requesting rides that are always late. You must be insane.

TRY.SOMETHING.DIFFERENT

Regardless of what that driver does, it's YOUR responsibility to get to work on time. That driver, or uber for that matter, has no responsibility to get you anywhere by a specific time.

Time to quit crying and put on your big-girl pants.

See you next Tuesday


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Me wanting to get to work on time = High maintenance
> 
> Right...


Is Lyft available in your area? try it if the Uber driver is a slug.... or move the pin next to a different uber driver and call / text with the correct pick up address!


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Isn't it great when people agree?
> 
> How about being responsible. You ***** about him being late, yet you keep requesting rides that are always late. You must be insane.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go ahead and assume you have reading comprehension issues.

The fact that I'm even entertaining a troll like you is uncharacteristic of me, but whatever, I'm bored.

I usually drop the pin 25 minutes in advance of needing to get to work, which takes roughly 12 minutes.

If I'm dropping a pin and it shows the nearest driver is "3 minutes away", why should I NOT expect them to be here within 5-8 minutes? I do in fact respect that people are probably home, and need a *few* minutes to get out of their house. But when someone's waiting 15 minutes to leave their house, CLEARLY that's an issue. And when someone who lives 3 minutes away from me is now taking 20-25 minutes to get to me, that's an issue.

"TRY SOMETHING DIFFERENT"

I did, I took a cab.

Anyway, you sound like a winner. You go girl!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks! I feel like a winner now! You go girl!

Glad you took a cab. Probably a good reason that uber driver is taking his time with you.

I'm sure the excuse you give your employers falls on deaf ears. "I'm sorry boss, it was the uber drivers fault".

Awesome that you decided to mature up and take responsibility.

See you next Tuesday


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Glad you took a cab. Probably a good reason that uber driver is taking his time with you.


Oh I'm just dying to know what the correlation is. Please, do tell?



StrawJim said:


> I'm sure the excuse you give your employers falls on deaf ears.


Well, luckily I don't have to give an explanation to my boss when I walk in late (I don't work a "shift" job where I clock in/out). I happen to have a 9am meeting that day therefore I wanted to actually be at work before or at 9, most days I wander in anywhere from 9-9;30 depending on what I have going on that morning.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

It's great that you have that job flexibility. Of course, you are still blaming the driver.. But oh well. Responsibility eludes some people.

Correlations.. hmm.. sound it out

See you next Tuesday


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

hey my idea is put the ping next to the closest driver to him and call, tell the driver the gps is messed up today and give him the right address

now if u see that driver not mpving cancel it b4 4mins so u wont get charge


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

How the hell did this thread go sideways and from giving some helpful advice to attacking the passenger? Roastedbagel had a reasonable question, most drivers here gave some reasonable advice and then BOOM attack the rider "Because I can". 

Sometimes I wonder why I even try and help here....


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> This really pisses me off that your driver did this to you not once, but twice. Honestly, this makes the rest of us look bad.
> 
> Plus, you having to cancel twice on your own cost you the $5 cancellation fee.
> 
> I'd report him to Uber.


LOL I doubt it has cost him anything. Uber doesn't pay out the VAST majority of cancellation fees. Either it hasn't been five minutes or it's the rider's first (50th) time, it doesn't matter. I've not received a single cancellation fee in four months. I gave up trying to get Uber to pay up on their obligation.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I think it's OK to work from home, but..Geez, get out the door when you get the ping. I'm always ready to go and it takes 30 seconds to hit the garage door opener. By that time, I'm ready to back out and roll. I know my area very well and can compensate for that 1 1/2 minute. As I have told many of my paxs, if you need a ride, I'm there for you!


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week.
> 
> First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that.
> 
> ...


You are an ideal rider, and if you were in LA I would be to you in 2-3 minutes. Uber on - you are awesome.


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> LOL I doubt it has cost him anything. Uber doesn't pay out the VAST majority of cancellation fees. Either it hasn't been five minutes or it's the rider's first (50th) time, it doesn't matter. I've not received a single cancellation fee in four months. I gave up trying to get Uber to pay up on their obligation.


everytime you have a cancellation, email Uber... they will pay you the $5 if you email.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> 3 stars or less you will NEVER see him again! I wish you luck!


Uh.... 3 stars or less and you will never see him again...... IF you were doing this through Lyft. Uber does NOT have that feature.


----------



## Jay Murch (Nov 3, 2014)

*Why drivers need to arrive on time*


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Uh.... 3 stars or less and you will never see him again...... IF you were doing this through Lyft. Uber does NOT have that feature.


Really? When I started I was told this, I'm amazed how F#$ked up the Original app. is when they should be the ones on the cutting edge but they are the ones with the app. that doesn't do things like add a tip or 3 Stars or less and you never see the pax again Etc. Etc.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> LOL I doubt it has cost him anything. Uber doesn't pay out the VAST majority of cancellation fees. Either it hasn't been five minutes or it's the rider's first (50th) time, it doesn't matter. I've not received a single cancellation fee in four months. I gave up trying to get Uber to pay up on their obligation.


Really? I had a cancellation fee paid to me a few weeks ago. -shrugs-


----------



## TennisAddict (Nov 27, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week.
> 
> First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that.
> 
> ...


Rate him a 3 or less and u will never be paired with him.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought if you rated him a One star, you would never be matched with him again.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> Hi everyone, Uber pax here who uses the service about 6-10 times a week.
> 
> First off, if it helps, I'm in South Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area), and I've had nothing but great drivers the last 3 months I've been using it. Always tip and always give my drivers 5 stars, even if they do something small to annoy me, I know how much the rating system means to you guys and I respect that.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest having a honest conversation with him. If he is sitting in his house waiting for pings, maybe you can work something out with him. Maybe figure out which is his car on your ap and if he's "working" you'll know to ping him 15 minutes before it's time for you to go. You sound like a decent, reasonable guy. Try talking to him first.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'd suggest having a honest conversation with him. If he is sitting in his house waiting for pings, maybe you can work something out with him. Maybe figure out which is his car on your ap and if he's "working" you'll know to ping him 15 minutes before it's time for you to go. You sound like a decent, reasonable guy. Try talking to him first.


No. Just rate him one star. You won't be matched with him again.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> No. Just rate him one star. You won't be matched with him again.


Or rate him one star. I'm not sure that the Uber Ap really works that way or not. I personally don't believe anything I have read or been told by Uber.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

TennisAddict said:


> Rate him a 3 or less and u will never be paired with him.


Come on, why spread information you don't know is true or not? This is not true. This is apparently something that works on Lyft, but it has never been that way on Uber and likely never will be.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Good way to find out is for rider to rate this driver one star. If he gets him again, we know who is right here.


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

Everyone telling me to rate him 1 star - I can't. I can't rate someone I've never rode with, and unfortunately I've never waited out the 20+ minutes it takes hiim to leave his house. 

To give an update which I don't think I have - he's never appeared on my screen since, so either he was deactivated, or they made it so I don't get matched with him.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

NO! you mujst rate him one star, go knock on his door now and FORCE him to accept your ping, then have him end trip just to give him one star.
afterwards, insist you are not crazy. Believe me, he will never even want to look at you, let alone talk to you. Although he might file a restraining order against you, but...


----------

